# Anyone used jelly pots?



## seager

I ordered a couple of Prorep jelly pots. They're supposed to be used to feed live food, or as a treat for cresties. I actually ordered them with the holder purely so I could fill the empty pots with water and CGD so my crestie doesn't have to go to the ground to eat.

Anyone used them before, either to feed to live food or as a treat for your lizard? I don't want to feed the jelly to my crestie without knowing more about it. I'm also worried he might not want his CGD after trying something sweeter :/

If they're full of crap, I'm happy enough to scoop the jelly out and use the pots for CGD like I planned


----------



## GlassWalker

When I got the last 3 of my adult cresties, I was also given several of those jelly pots from the previous keepers. The cresties certainly did lick it, although they never were that wild about it. Currently they'll lick the container of Repashy CGD clean, so I never bothered getting more jellies.

I've also no idea about what's in them. I've seen them in two shops now and neither display tells you anything about what's in it.


----------



## Petersmith

Don't know anything about them but I think by law there should be declared ingredients and analysis?


----------



## seager

"These great little jelly pots are ideal as a food for many invertebrates such as beetles, cockroaches and millipedes as well as a regular treat for nectar or fruit eating reptiles. Made from a high protein jelly fortified with real fruit, honey or other flavours Crested Geckos, Day Geckos, Anoles and many other species love them. The insect food jelly is ideal for extending the life of livefoods, as well as providing extra calcium for gut loading."

Nothing on the website about content, just that ^

Maybe the packaging will have more info when they arrive.


----------



## Jesterone

Think this is the same stuff?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/960558-blocked-reptile-shop-asking-question.html


----------



## jarich

They were developed for beetles, and from what I understand are just basically sugar water with sometimes Vit C added. Wouldnt bother feeding to your reptiles or feeders either really. Probably no harm mind you, just not of benefit either.


----------



## CPT BJ

I havent tried these myself but keep hearing lots of positive things about them from customers  Great for gutloading livefeed tho!


----------



## jarich

CPT BJ said:


> I havent tried these myself but keep hearing lots of positive things about them from customers  Great for gutloading livefeed tho!


What makes you say they are great for gutloading though? Even their own website has no information about these jelly pots. Every website that sells them says the exact same product quote, but no one lists any ingredients. Im not saying they are bad, I just cant find any information about them at all. Did they give you anything in the packaging as a distributor?


----------



## nicnet

Not about the jelly pots, but I found THE perfect little pots for my little Lygo's fruity treats.

Get one x.....Cornetto...I found the 6 packs much better for next step.

Eat cornetto...

Keep the little plastic cone lid they put on them...

Put a little hold in the rim using a hot nail and attach some garden twine. Hang up anywhere in the viv...

Fill with yummyness.....

.


----------



## CPT BJ

jarich said:


> What makes you say they are great for gutloading though? Even their own website has no information about these jelly pots. Every website that sells them says the exact same product quote, but no one lists any ingredients. Im not saying they are bad, I just cant find any information about them at all. Did they give you anything in the packaging as a distributor?


Crickets seem to go mad for the stuff! I can only imagine it would be beneficial as a part of gutloading, im not a nutritionalist tho!


----------



## graham40

jarich said:


> What makes you say they are great for gutloading though? Even their own website has no information about these jelly pots. Every website that sells them says the exact same product quote, but no one lists any ingredients. Im not saying they are bad, I just cant find any information about them at all. Did they give you anything in the packaging as a distributor?


I have these in my grandis viv and my lygo viv. They love them. The shop by me had I print off of ingredients
It was water sugar protein but mainly consist of what flavour they are ie banana.

The shop near me (becks pets and exotics) are big into their birds (mainly parrots) and breed 95% of their stock said they have been in the bird triad for years just don't have as much protein in them and that they are fantastic.

I do plan to only feed the jelly every so often and use the empty pots for dgd and roaches

My geckos have wolfed them down tho


----------



## jarich

graham40 said:


> I have these in my grandis viv and my lygo viv. They love them. The shop by me had I print off of ingredients
> It was water sugar protein but mainly consist of what flavour they are ie banana.
> 
> The shop near me (becks pets and exotics) are big into their birds (mainly parrots) and breed 95% of their stock said they have been in the bird triad for years just don't have as much protein in them and that they are fantastic.
> 
> I do plan to only feed the jelly every so often and use the empty pots for dgd and roaches
> 
> My geckos have wolfed them down tho


Ya, see thats the issue I have with them. Its essentially sugar water, which of course the bugs will like. The problem is that its not a healthy gutload for reptile feeder and people may use that _instead_ of an actual healthy gutload. Again, Im not saying they are bad, just that there are much better things to be feeding. If you want an easy option just get some Repashy. Simple and nutritious.


----------



## graham40

jarich said:


> Ya, see thats the issue I have with them. Its essentially sugar water, which of course the bugs will like. The problem is that its not a healthy gutload for reptile feeder and people may use that _instead_ of an actual healthy gutload. Again, Im not saying they are bad, just that there are much better things to be feeding. If you want an easy option just get some Repashy. Simple and nutritious.


Ye understand what you mean. I've used them as a treat for my geckos also the hoppers do eat it so it tops up their gut load


----------



## nicnet

If they are just basically sugar water, would an organic jam not be better?


----------



## CPT BJ

jarich said:


> Ya, see thats the issue I have with them. Its essentially sugar water, which of course the bugs will like. The problem is that its not a healthy gutload for reptile feeder and people may use that _instead_ of an actual healthy gutload. Again, Im not saying they are bad, just that there are much better things to be feeding. If you want an easy option just get some Repashy. Simple and nutritious.


They can add some variety to the Reptiles Diet and the feeder, i wouldn't recommend using them as a staple diet though!


----------



## Bradley

I use these with my geckos. They like them and lick them a lot. Th are small though so there isn't a great dip in them where they have been eaten. I leave a post in for a week then chuck the rest in my livefood. 
They are apparently bringin out a livefood feeding one specifically for livefood. I aswell like others are saving the pots to feed the geckos other things. 

I have personally tried three flavours and to me they all tasted good! The geckos seemed to particularly like the black sugar one. I do not see why though a lactic acid flavour has been made!


----------



## AlJoRub

I have them from blue lizard reptiles and my mealworms love them


----------



## jarich

Bradley said:


> I use these with my geckos. They like them and lick them a lot. Th are small though so there isn't a great dip in them where they have been eaten. I leave a post in for a week then chuck the rest in my livefood.
> They are apparently bringin out a livefood feeding one specifically for livefood. I aswell like others are saving the pots to feed the geckos other things.
> 
> I have personally tried three flavours and to me they all tasted good! The geckos seemed to particularly like the black sugar one. I do not see why though a lactic acid flavour has been made!


Ya, these types of things are quite popular with kids in Japan as a treat. 

I think the lactic acid one is just because its an easy 'fuel' for various organs like the liver. Could be wrong though.


----------



## nicnet

AlJoRub said:


> I have them from blue lizard reptiles and my mealworms love them



I keep my mealworm colony on compost, so there is nothing really I can't give them to eat. I strip a mango for my lizzies and they get that monster pip to clean for me...They are good at it lol. I then plant the pips afterwards.

They love mash potatoe, sprouts, and even meat scraps also.

With the compost I never have any mite problems to worry about and to hydrate, I simply give them a very light spray of water to dampen the top of the compost. Watch them all come running for a drink. otherwise keep the compost bone dry.

.

With the mango I make up a fruit puree with kiwi and any other fruits I have at hand, then put them into egg trays covered with cling film and freeze it.

.


----------



## graham40

jarich said:


> Ya, these types of things are quite popular with kids in Japan as a treat.
> 
> I think the lactic acid one is just because its an easy 'fuel' for various organs like the liver. Could be wrong though.


So there fore does do some good.

The more you can feed them the better.


----------



## seager

Thanks for all your input, I guess there won't be any harm in offering it to my crestie.

I'll post another quick question here instead of making another thread. I've tried putting my crestie in a different feeding container with some crickets, and he doesn't appear interested at all. But, I haven't tried putting them in his viv because if he doesn't eat them, they might hide away under the substrate. I do know that he might be more interested if I leave him to get on with it on his own instead of almost forcing it upon him though, so is there any way I can put the crickets in the viv without them running around? I saw somebody on here use a tub but wouldn't they be able to jump out? I have a huge sports direct mug I could leave them in if I thought they would stay there long enough to be eaten :whistling2:

Thanks


----------



## nicnet

What I've done with my Lygo's crix is to put them into one of those 500g round margarine tubs. They seem to try climb the sides rather than jump out and the little Lygo's stand on the rim and pick them off. these are size 2 crix though

Something a bit deeper like a tupperware might work also, but make sure they can't see through the sides as it confuses them and they try get the crix from the outside.

Add some veg in there also so the crix are less likely to wander off and stay around the food instead. Maybe a bit of jam / jelly that would entice your geck to them also.

.


----------



## Bradley

seager said:


> Thanks for all your input, I guess there won't be any harm in offering it to my crestie.
> 
> I'll post another quick question here instead of making another thread. I've tried putting my crestie in a different feeding container with some crickets, and he doesn't appear interested at all. But, I haven't tried putting them in his viv because if he doesn't eat them, they might hide away under the substrate. I do know that he might be more interested if I leave him to get on with it on his own instead of almost forcing it upon him though, so is there any way I can put the crickets in the viv without them running around? I saw somebody on here use a tub but wouldn't they be able to jump out? I have a huge sports direct mug I could leave them in if I thought they would stay there long enough to be eaten :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks


You are most likely stressing him by trying to get him to et in a new environment. If a few hide in the viv it won be a problem but as said a feeding cup will solve the issue.


----------



## seager

Bradley said:


> You are most likely stressing him by trying to get him to et in a new environment. If a few hide in the viv it won be a problem but as said a feeding cup will solve the issue.


I thought that, he'll happily be hand fed CGD if he's sitting on my hand but doesn't seem to like the container at all. I'll try putting some crickets in a tub or big mug in his viv.


----------



## kaleigh

I have these jelly holders and have the jelly in, my crestie loves it, he stands there all night licking away and he still loves his live food. He's cleared the whole jelly pot clean!


----------



## Grumble and Grouch

Tried these recently, my geckos seem utterly uninterested. I'll try for a while longer but it doesn't look promising!

If they are essentially sugar would a high fruit content jam be okay to try? Can imagine mine would go for a nice apricot jam as a treat.


----------



## seager

Forgot all about this thread.

I tried these and my crestie loved the banana flavour, so much so that he stopped eating his CGD like I was worried about. I just put his CGD in the jelly pot and he licked it up to get to the jelly though, so now I'm using the empty pot for CGD without any problems. I also got the strawberry flavour jelly which is still half full.

He still doesn't eat crickets though. I'll try him on some locusts at some point.


----------



## switchback

seager said:


> Forgot all about this thread.
> 
> I tried these and my crestie loved the banana flavour, so much so that he stopped eating his CGD like I was worried about. I just put his CGD in the jelly pot and he licked it up to get to the jelly though, so now I'm using the empty pot for CGD without any problems. I also got the strawberry flavour jelly which is still half full.
> 
> He still doesn't eat crickets though. I'll try him on some locusts at some point.


My cresty didn't take to crickets, he likes locust but he loves morios.










I use 1 of the above ^^ 2 quid from [email protected] to put roaches in with a bit of fruit to keep them happy... They can't escape but the gecko can get in and out easily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## jamlew

Iv been using these in.mine for the last few weeks and mine loves it. He still love his crickets too and the occasional wax worm.

Jam


----------



## bampoisongirl

My crestie and Garg seem to like them too. Have been putting these in the bottom of the viv so the crickets that I throw in the viv can help themselves as well as the geckos.


----------



## Reaper941

bampoisongirl said:


> My crestie and Garg seem to like them too. Have been putting these in the bottom of the viv so the crickets that I throw in the viv can help themselves as well as the geckos.



I can also vouch for the taste. The Lactic acid flavour is particularly nice, meanwhile black sugar tastes like coffee.


----------



## PhillyDee

Why not get one for repashy that uses replaceable pots ....

Repashy Pot Gecko Ledge with 5 pots

disclaimer: i make both these and the ledges.


----------

